# 01222 Crash Sensor Side Airbag Passenger side question



## calhouncm (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a 99.5 Jetta TDI which the airbag light is on. I am trying to locate the crash sensor to see if there is some corrosion causing this short. My Bentley manual states that it is bolted to the cross member below the passenger seat. Would that mean under the car or do I have to pull the seat and pull the carpet up? What is the best way to get to this part?
Tuesday,15,December,2009,09:22:32:43604
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 15: Airbags
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 909 609
Component and/or Version: C AIRBAG VW3 SG 0002
Software Coding: 00067
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
2 Faults Found:
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180)
29-00 - Short to Ground
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180)
28-00 - Short to Plus

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 01222 Crash Sensor Side Airbag Passenger side question (calhouncm)*

That cross member is under the seat and carpet. 
Please follow the repair manual, and realize the Airbag system can be dangerous. 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01222
Your software is really out of date. Update here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 01222 Crash Sensor Side Airbag Passenger side question (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

MAKE SURE YOU PULL ANY FUSES related to the air bags/crash sensors, and wait a minimum of 10 minutes before working in or around the air bags.
I just finished doing airbag electrical at school (apprentice mechanic), and trust me, you DO NOT want one of those going off accidentally.


----------



## anotherVR6kid (May 24, 2003)

*Re: 01222 Crash Sensor Side Airbag Passenger side question (Iku)*

You have to pull the seat and its under the carpet... just unplug your battery before you do it... I have a sensor if you are looking for one.


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks guys i was showing the g180 airbag code
replaced sensor under seat under carpet bolted onto black plate, cleared the code and all good
i have extra sensors if anyone needs one.


----------



## chaos867 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Crash sensor*

I know it has been eleven months since you posted, but do you still have a passenger side crash sensor? I am in Huntersville, NC


----------

